# Whole PC has stutter issues



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

These stutter issues are two-fold. Firstly, sometimes my pc will constantly stutter right from startup, audio and video stuttering every half second. This isn't often the case, and after a full factory reset this significantly lessened, I've also noticed that it sometimes starts when my pc gets really hot (with the heat wave now).

The other kind is a small stutter of 2-3 seconds that is always present, it will present itself every 20 minutes or so (I only notice it when gaming, but it might occur at different times too).

In task manager nothing seems to be 100%, so i'm not sure what's causing the issue. I have a strong PC (see below), so any help would be enourmously appreciated.

Specs:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 16
RAM: 16337 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (164 GB Free); D: 2794 GB (2733 GB Free); E: 917 GB (917 GB Free);
Motherboard: BIOSTAR Group, X370GT5
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

I used to have video evidence of me recording the stuttering while gaming, but I lost it upon factory reset.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

What PSU do you have ?


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

You might have some programs running on startup causing startup issues, such as an extra antivirus. (Also if you have an antivirus other than defender, it will cause computer being slow issues). Windows is usually searching for updates, so you might have updates installing in the background(What you may see in Task Manager: Superfetch, Modules Installer, Windows Update, etc, dont disable these). The Microsoft Store updates too, it will appear as wsappx in task manager.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

AmateurJohn said:


> You might have some programs running on startup causing startup issues, such as an extra antivirus. (Also if you have an antivirus other than defender, it will cause computer being slow issues). Windows is usually searching for updates, so you might have updates installing in the background(What you may see in Task Manager: Superfetch, Modules Installer, Windows Update, etc, dont disable these). The Microsoft Store updates too, it will appear as wsappx in task manager.


No other defenders, almost no other programs besides some games actually, since factory reset. Also if something in task manager was throttling wouldn't i be able to see it in the values being 100%?


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

managed said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> What PSU do you have ?


Be quiet system power 7 700W

The PC was bought as a whole from a custom building shop a while ago, so I would assume there's definitely enough wattage?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes that PSU should be ok.

I would monitor your temps with HWMonitor, the free version will do :- https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
Note the Cpu Temps and all Voltages at idle and at 100% use and post them in your next reply please.
You can use Prime95 to stress the Cpu :- https://www.mersenne.org/download/#stresstest

What cooler do you have ?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, oddly enough the cause of this problem is often the sound card, check you have the latest drivers and you are not receiving drivers from windows updates.

Also when the problem surfaces press the win + ctrl+shift+B keys together, your screen will go black and you will hear a beep, this stops and restarts your video card, see if the stuttering now stops(only takes a few seconds), don't make a habit of doing this it is used for frozen screens.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

managed said:


> Yes that PSU should be ok.
> 
> I would monitor your temps with HWMonitor, the free version will do :- https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
> Note the Cpu Temps and all Voltages at idle and at 100% use and post them in your next reply please.
> ...


Okay so I was thinking of CPU throttling as well, but I just got continuous stuttering on start-up again and but before I got any recording software installed and working it disappeared out of the blue. Regardless, I uploaded screenshots of my temperatures idle and under stress (idle was done shortly after the stress test, but values shouldn't differ too much)/

I'm not sure about the exact model of the cpu cooler, but it is from the "be quiet!" brand as well, I believe the Pure Rock Slim (because it has three heatsink prongs).


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, oddly enough the cause of this problem is often the sound card, check you have the latest drivers and you are not receiving drivers from windows updates.
> 
> Also when the problem surfaces press the win + ctrl+shift+B keys together, your screen will go black and you will hear a beep, this stops and restarts your video card, see if the stuttering now stops(only takes a few seconds), don't make a habit of doing this it is used for frozen screens.


Thanks, will try and update if it helps. I checked my drivers on device manager but they are all updated according to windows.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have a look at the temps in the Bios please, they will give a good value for idle.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

Update: the problem occurred again and I managed to record it. It disappeared right after tho so I couldn't yet try the win+ctrl+shift+B combination.

https://streamable.com/qgv1h


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

managed said:


> Have a look at the temps in the Bios please, they will give a good value for idle.


Check temps while i'm in the BIOS? How do I go about that, I know how to launch into BIOS but you can't see any temperature in there can you?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You usually can see temps in the newer UEFI bios types. You motherboard manual will show how if it can do it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

This link will download the manual if you don't already have it :- http://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Manual/AB35A-A4S & AX37A-A4S.zip


----------



## Angela001 (Aug 4, 2018)

Devairen said:


> These stutter issues are two-fold. Firstly, sometimes my pc will constantly stutter right from startup, audio and video stuttering every half second. This isn't often the case, and after a full factory reset this significantly lessened, I've also noticed that it sometimes starts when my pc gets really hot (with the heat wave now).
> 
> The other kind is a small stutter of 2-3 seconds that is always present, it will present itself every 20 minutes or so (I only notice it when gaming, but it might occur at different times too).
> 
> ...


In network settings, turn off the switch which allows microsoft to let others connect to your computer to get access to downloads. Stop microsoft from using your computer as a webbot. Hope it helps!


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

Update: the win+shift+ctrl+b reset does not affect the stutters. I have also checked idle temps in my settings now, @managed. Pic Included.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Your temps look ok to me. Do you have the latest Bios as shown here ? :-

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=873#download

If not I would get it, if you download(ed) the manuals from the same link above use the method shown in the main manual starting on page 19 - 'Biostar Bios Flasher' - you will need a Usb stick formatted as FAT32.

Do you know the exact ram you have ? Flashing to the latest bios can help ram compatibility.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

I will figure out my latest BIOS and update if necessary by tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm not sure what my RAM is since I didn't buy it firsthand, but is there a way to figure that out through the software? I can't seem to be able to read off any info from the RAM modules themselves.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok there's no rush. Did you buy the PC ready made ?

You can use CPU-Z's SPD tab to find out what ram it is :- https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, press the win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box type:- cmd
Then press ctrl+shift+enter, an elevated cmd prompt will open.

Copy ALL the below cmd (yes it is one cmd) and right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window, the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Please post the notepad output here. Did you go to the manufacturers web site and download the drivers for your sound card? Drivers should only be gotten from the manufacturers site (in the case of OEM's) or from the developers site (Pc's), NEVER from windows updates. Or from Device manager.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

Allright sorry for the hiatus, I was very busy. The PC was bought second hand when it was a couple months old, but that person bought it ready made from a store yes (I have the receipt). I have downloaded CPU-Z and attached the RAM that it shows me. Also attached is the notepad file I got through the cmd prompt.

Regarding the sound card, I'm especially derpy when it comes to updating drivers. Is this link the right update for my sound card? --> https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/S...Ver-5-x-Realtek-Audio-Driver-6-0-1-8010.shtml








Thanks again for the help!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Looks like you have 2 X 8GB Crucial CT8G4DFD8213 DDR4 2133MHz ram sticks.

Did you update the Bios ? If not I would do so first, if you need help updating it just ask. Then check the ram speed is set to 2133MHz.

I would get the sound driver from Biostar here :-

https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=873#download

It's a later version than the one at Softpedia.


----------



## Devairen (Aug 7, 2018)

I haven't yet updated the BIOS no. I haven't had time yet to look at the manual you send me, I'm assuming it mostly consists of putting the update on a USB or something and running it? Or did I see that Biostar had an updater program? I checked that audio driver link and it seems to work the same as the normal BIOS update, being a BSS file or something?
I'm in the middle of exams during the next week so I might have to put anything that takes longer than a couple of minutes on hold for now


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok no problem, I would leave the bios update and driver update until you have some free time.

For future reference the download link I gave in post #14 includes a Bios update PDF file, the Summit Ridge one applies to your Cpu (AMD name their latest Cpu ranges now). I would use the Biostar Bios Flasher method, the instructions are there. Also if you scroll down at the same link you will find the On-Board Audio driver.


----------

